# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 16)



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2019)

*What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this summer? *
*






*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm building a sled to use in conjunction with some plastics wedges to make segmented bowl blanks, looking forward to trying that out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 14, 2019)

The only wood working type thing I have planned for the immediate future is to re deck my trailer with some 2" oak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> I'm building a sled to use in conjunction with some plastics wedges to make segmented bowl blanks, looking forward to trying that out.


Hope you will post pics of this project. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 14, 2019)

A large island butcher block top. Hard maple 2.5 thick and 51 x 88
I'll be recruiting volunteers to help move it any show of hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 14, 2019)

I guess whatever I decide I want to do..... maybe some segmenting—- I have a new to me jointer to inspect more & clean up and new scroll saw (yet to be assembled). Also need to make a fluting rig that’s been bouncing around in my head. Plus I have some future orders for Urns — need to find the wood for and finalize the shapes
But before all that—— need to _dejunk _part of my shop so I have a place for those tools. _Sigh—- always something to overcome._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> I'm building a sled to use in conjunction with some plastics wedges to make segmented bowl blanks, looking forward to trying that out.


If you are making a Seg easy sled, using plastic drafting angles are excellent to set up the jig.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 14, 2019)

I am making a camper out of a 14 foot cargo trailer. That way I travel. sleep. and gather wood.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 14, 2019)

I will be planning a new shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> The only wood working type thing I have planned for the immediate future is to re deck my trailer with some 2" oak.



I need to do that on the 18' Trailer, rode by it awhile back and the board against the left fender was bowed up about 8" - 10" for some odd reason. Rode by it a week or two later, and it was laying flat again. Thought I was loosing my mind! Rode by it couple days ago, and it's back up in the air again.

Neighbor has a board on his fence that's done the same thing. Bowed hard enough to pull the screws in the board through, and curled out 12" - 24" depending upon what day of the week you measure it. Middle of the winter, it was back up reasonably tight against the post. Noticed a week or two ago that it's curled back out away from the post again.




Tony said:


> I'm building a sled to use in conjunction with some plastics wedges to make segmented bowl blanks, looking forward to trying that out.



Sled ideas for you little buddy...



 



Watch out for the plastic wedgies, they're tough on us old guys!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I will be remodeling a bay in the shop, in hopes of climate controlling and making it tolerable to work during the summer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Useful 1


----------

